# Cake icing/frosting without powdered sugar?



## cherimoya (Mar 23, 2008)

I am making chocolate cake. Would like choc icing, but just realized I do not have any powdered/icing sugar! So, can I make it a different way, without the icing sugar? I have chocolate, cocoa, butter, regular sugar, cream cheese. Any thoughts? I'm considering just covering it with melted choc or waiting until tomorrow until I go to the store & pick up some icing sugar.


----------



## cristeen (Jan 20, 2007)

Beat together some cream cheese with a couple Tbs of butter, and sugar until the light and fluffy - the sugar should obviously be melted, not grainy. Add sifted cocoa powder and a splash of vanilla. Adjust the cocoa powder to taste.

Alternatively, you can make a lovely frosting out of melted chocolate chips mixed with sour cream (sounds weird, I know, but the sour cream cuts the sweetness). It won't work with low-fat sour cream or yogurt though, since the water content of both will make the chocolate seize.


----------



## pampered_mom (Mar 27, 2006)

How about a chocolate ganache (chocolate chips, butter, and cream)? You could also make your own powdered sugar using granulated sugar with some arrowroot/cornstarch/tapioca starch and a blender. I've had somewhat mixed results with this - had difficulties getting it as powdered and smooth as the store bought stuff, but it's worth a try - especially if you have a decent blender. Small batches seems to be key.


----------



## Smokering (Sep 5, 2007)

I was about to suggest ganache! Equal parts chocolate and cream (or butter, or a mixture). Drizzle it as a glaze or let it harden in the fridge and spread it on, or let it harden and then beat it to make a fluffier frosting.


----------

